# LONGING FOR SOME SALTY FISHING



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. I hope all of you are well and safe! As for me, I'm having extreme PENSACOLA withdrawals. I haven't been down since last summer. Had plans several times but something always came up. Now this CV-19 crap! I'm happy to know tight restrictions lifted. Can someone please tell me what's going on at my favorite spots:
BOB SYKES
PENSACOLA BAY BRIDGE FISHING PIER
3MB
FT. PICKENS
Nothing to stop me now. A quick trip will do me good!😊 Tight lines & full coolers!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on down honey.
Lots of Pomp’s to be caught from the beach and the pier.
hell ifn I had a boat I’d invite you out in the Gulf.
keep postin, welcome to the forum..


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

You are so kind! I'll be coming in the next few days. I've never been surf fishing. Excited to try. Where would you suggest to go. I was thinking on the beaches heading to Ft. Pickens. I'm definitely going to the pier. Pompano pompano woo woo!! Never had it. Heard it's the best.
Anyway, just to be there will be great. I miss Pensacola a lot. I lived in pace for 3yrs. Had to come to bham for kidney transplant. Doing well and ready to fill my cooler. 😎


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Along the beach anywhere.
look for a spot where you can easily cast your baits into the trough.
thats the deep area between the beach and the outer sandbar. 
Good luck.
stop at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.
they will get you geared up for Pomp’s


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Along the beach anywhere.
> look for a spot where you can easily cast your baits into the trough.
> thats the deep area between the beach and the outer sandbar.
> Good luck.
> ...


i suggest you make a plan and meet her somewhere to show her the technique.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

help a newbie out, bro.

jack


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> Along the beach anywhere.
> look for a spot where you can easily cast your baits into the trough.
> thats the deep area between the beach and the outer sandbar.
> Good luck.
> ...


Thanks so much. Good looking out. I always stop at GB Bait& tackle. Usually get my 3day license and other supplies. Been going there for yrs.😊


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

jack2 said:


> i suggest you make a plan and meet her somewhere to show her the technique.
> jack


I appreciate your helpfulness. I've become a big fan of YouTube angler BAMA BEACH BUM down in Gulf Shores/Orange beach. Don't count this senior citizen out. I guess seeing and doing is not the same but I'm a gong ho old lady who'll give it her best shot.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

3 MB pier is shut down right now because of the new bridge construction going on.


----------

